# Heater Venting



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

When the heater is running, should hot air be discharging from both exhaust ports or just one?
I was running the heater today and felt air coming from only the lower port and it made me realize 
I've never checked to see if it comes from both. The inside of the trailer was heating very nicely.

Thanks


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

The port that says HOT on it is the exhaust and the other prot is the intake. NEVER cover either port while the unit is running. What you are seeing is perfectly normal and since its heating nicely, sounds like all is OK. pcm


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

jdpm said:


> The port that says HOT on it is the exhaust and the other prot is the intake. NEVER cover either port while the unit is running. What you are seeing is perfectly normal and since its heating nicely, sounds like all is OK. pcm


Thanks,
Thats what I thought. When I first bought the trailer I put the dome shaped bug screens on the ports so I did not see the hot warning, but now that you mention it I do remember seeing it.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yianni said:


> The port that says HOT on it is the exhaust and the other prot is the intake. NEVER cover either port while the unit is running. What you are seeing is perfectly normal and since its heating nicely, sounds like all is OK. pcm


Thanks,
Thats what I thought. When I first bought the trailer I put the dome shaped bug screens on the ports so I did not see the hot warning, but now that you mention it I do remember seeing it.

Thanks again for the help.
[/quote]

Great...another happy Outbacker!!


----------

